# Welche Digicam ist Besser ???



## Nightcrawler (9. August 2003)

Hallo,

ich steh nur vor meiner Entscheidung eine Digicam mir zuzulegen.

Nun habe ich zwei in die engere Wahl genommen. Aber ich bin mal auf Eure Meinung zu den Cameras gespannt die mir bei der Entscheidung helfen könnten.

Die erste Digicam ist die "Yakumo Mega Image 37".

Die Zweite Digicam ist die "Konica Digital Revio KD-400Z".

Ich tendiere zu der ersten Digicam weil sie alles hat was ich mir wünsche ausser vielleicht das Sie einen Extra Akku hat und keine R6 Batterien und natürlich der Preis von ca. 150 Euro.

Wäre über eure Meinung sehr dankbar.


Nightcrawler


----------



## Nightcrawler (11. August 2003)

Hallo Leute,

warum helft ihr mir nicht bei der Entscheidung. Oder hat keine von euch eine dieser Kameras ?

Nightcrawler


----------



## dester (24. August 2003)

ich würde keine der beiden kaufen


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. August 2003)

Hi Nightcrawler,

es ist tatsächlich so, dass eben ganz offensichtlich keiner diese 2 Kameras
kennt. Und bevor man der Phantasie freien Lauf lässt schreibt man dann
eben lieber gar nichts. Das heist aber sicherlich nicht, dass dir hier keiner
helfen will. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## dester (24. August 2003)

also grundsätzlich weiß man von z.b. yakumo-digikams, dass die nicht so gut sind.

aber was hier fehlt, und das dürfte dergrund sein warum niemand antwortet, sind die "bedürfnisse" des fragenden.
- 2 oder 3 megapixel
- einsatzgebiet der kamera
- gewünschte features (zoom usw.)
- durchaus auch preisbereich (dann sucht man das beste fürs geld raus)

billige kameras sind halt meistens nicht gut, und wenn nur über den preis gekauft wird...was soll man da beraten?

das beste preis/leistungsverhältnis im unteren bereich haben fuji finepix kameras, immer unter der prämisse, dass die fotos gute qualität haben sollen.

warum soll ich mich mit kameras beschäftigen die schlechte bilder machen? 
schelchte fotos nützen nix, da ist jeder euro zuviel bezahlt.


----------



## Vitalis (24. August 2003)

Hi Nightcrawler.,
die Konica ist natürlich  viel besser. Dester hat aber Recht: Ohne zu wissen, was Du brauchst, kann man schlecht Ratschläge geben.


----------



## Nightcrawler (24. August 2003)

Also wie soll ich das am besten ausdrücken.

1. Ich möchte für Fotos Webseiten machen, da ich Webdesigner bin.
2. Ich möchte mit der Kamera auch in den Urlaub fahren und da ein schöne Fotos machen.
3. Bin kein professioneller Fotograf nur Hobby bzw. für Webseiten.
4. Optischer Zoom 2 - 3 fach (am besten 3 fach), digital auch so 2 - 3 fach.
5. der Preis soll max. 250 Euro sein.
6. Sollte zwei verschiedene speicherkarten akzeptieren.
7. akkulaufzeit sollte nicht zu gering sein will ja nicht immer die Kamera an der steckdose haben ( weiss nicht was besser ist seperater akku oder R6 Baterrien Akkuss da könnt ihr mir mal helfen).

So ich hoffe ihr könnt mit den angaben was anfangen. Und Ihr könnt mir jetzt vielleicht helfen.

Ich versteh nicht warum die Yakumo MegaImage 37 so schlecht sein soll unter ciao.de wird die Kamera sehr gelobt.

Freue mich auf eure Antworten.

Nightcrawler


----------



## Jan Seifert (24. August 2003)

Noch mehr Wünsche hast du nicht? 

Ich gebe dir zwei Kameras als Tipp:

*Sony DSC-P72 *

Kompakt-Digitalkamera mit 3-fach optischen Zoom, 9,6-fach Smart Zoom, 3.2 
Megapixel, USB-Schnittstelle, Selbstauslöser (10s), LCD-Display, optischer 
Sucher, Speichermedium: MemoryStick 

und die

*Nikon CoolPix 2100 *

3fach opt. Zoom, 36-108mm, 4fach Digital Zoom, 8MB CompactFlash-Karte,
Filmsequenzen bis 15 Sek., Ni-MH-Akkus ENMH1, Ladegerät MH-70, 
Umfangreiches Softwarepaket 

Die erfüllen nicht alle deine Vorstellungen, sind aber Qualitativ hochwertig für das Geld.


----------



## Vitalis (25. August 2003)

Es mag sogar sein, daß die Yakumo für Deine Anforderungen genügt Nightcrawler.  Was an der Kamera schlecht sein soll? Bei solchen günstigen Kameras ist das Objektiv oft schlecht, und damit auch die Bildqualität nicht besonders gut. Außerdem sind sie oft langsam usw.. aber das läßt sich ohne Ausprobieren natürlich nicht sagen. 

Ich kann Dir nur versprechen, daß Du z.B. mit so einer sehr guten Canon A60 viel mehr Spaß haben wirst: http://www.digitalkamera.de/Kameras/CanonPowerShotA60.asp
Und ich bin mir fast sicher, daß die 2 Megapixel hier eine bessere Qualität haben als die 3 der Yakumo. Außerdem kannst Du hier normale Mignon-Akkus/Batterien verwenden und kommst so nie in Not. 224 Euro kostet sie bei http://www.guenstiger.de


----------



## backmagic (28. August 2003)

Für Bilder die stillhalten hast du wohl eher freie Auswahl. Für Freizeit und Urlaub würde ich Wert drauf legen das sie keine allzulange Auslöseverzogerung hat.
Die Canon Powershpt 60 soll da sehr gut sein.
Stöbere doch etwas unter http://www.digitalkamera.de da kannst fast alle anschauen.


----------



## Vitalis (28. August 2003)

Aber es sollten vielleicht doch besser 3 Megapixel sein, anstatt 2., weil man von 2 auf 3 viel mehr Details gewinnt als z.B. von 3 auf 4.


----------

